

What startups can learn from Astro Boy - MacMania
http://blog.bugherd.com/what-startups-can-learn-from-astro-boy/

======
shimsham
I always knew there was more to astro boy than bland entertainment. He will
now proudly adorne my next startup presentation folder pack. Awesome and
inspiring with a message we could all learn from.

